# Elle a encore oublié ses clefs de voiture, quelle tête de linotte !



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Elle a encore oublié ses clefs de voiture, quelle tête de linotte !*

*Tête de linotte * = Etourdi, distrait; personne sans mémoire. Personne écervelée, qui manque de jugeote. Un crétin, un idiot, un imbécile, un sot. 

E.g. Il a une tête de linotte, c’est une tête de linotte = Il a bien peu de jugement, son esprit est fort léger.

La *linotte* est un oiseau, donc avec une boîte cranienne toute petite, ce qui veut dire un cerveau minuscule. 

direi: Ha ancora dimenticato le chiave della sua macchina, ma che cretina!


----------



## Necsus

Io direi più _sbadata, distratta_: "Ha dimenticato di nuovo/un'altra volta le chiavi dell'auto, che/quant'è/com'è sbadata!"


----------



## klarap

Anche secondo me sono espressioni poco adatte (un po' forti , per questo esempio)
E... Ha la testa tra le nuvole?
K.


----------



## lingogal

E "cervello di gallina" ???


----------



## Necsus

lingogal said:


> E "cervello di gallina" ???


È un po' eccessivo, direi, se si limita dimenticare le chiavi...


----------



## Lupin100

Concordo perfettamente con Necsus, per me la sua è la traduzione migliore. Le altre espressioni mi sembrano troppo esagerate e  un po' offensive per il contesto (cretina, cervello di gallina, ecc.).


----------



## MOMO2

Ciao.
Io direi: "che testa!"


----------



## Corsicum

Avoir une tête de linotte : 
Peut être désuet suivant les régions ?* :*
_Avere u cervello quanto *un’oca /* meno cervello d’un *grillo / **grillo parlente* */* *Cervellino*. Cervel *di gatto* . Sventato _
_Pour contrôle :_
http://books.google.fr/books?id=WJoQAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA114&lpg=PA114&dq=da+dietro+alle+spalle&source=bl&ots=bbPg0-0i01&sig=mptSbj4zPJfC6HSkIbUA-6T5DFo&hl=fr&ei=6VSqSafYHpSIjAevvKDoDw&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=8&ct=result#PRA1-PA374,M1

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...o_Celentano_vuoi_senza_co_0_94083110902.shtml

*Linotte *s. f. - 1. (zool.) fanello 2. (fam.) tête de linotte: _scervellato, sbadato_
*Linotte=*_fanetto*=* zigolo, braviere, montanello strilozzo maggiore_

Merci de me signaler si les expressions ne se disent plus ?
 
Correction : _o*c*ca / oca_


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum, francamente credo che nessuna delle espressioni che citi sia usata in italiano, a parte gli aggettivi (_scervellata,_ _sventata_ e _sbadata)_, che comunque sono abbastanza datati e sicuramente non usati dai giovani...


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille,
Je te remercie c’est important de savoir ce qui se dit actuellement. Je les ai découvert aussi, je ne les connaissais pas du tout, même en corse, (_peut être *un’oca ?)*_
Mais j’ai l’impression que pour le français la situation est analogue, je doute aussi que les jeunes utilisent fréquemment _*tête de linotte*, _la façon de s’exprimer a complètement changé.
 
Correction : _o*c*ca / oca_


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> (_peut être *un’occa ?)*_


Prego.


----------



## Corsicum

_Caro *BenVitale*, tra di noi,_
_un *grillo parlente Italiano*, anche obsoleto, _
_vale almeno una *testa di zigolo Francese mutto ?*_
*.*


----------

